# EHD on 211



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a question on the EHD on the 211. Currently I have a 508 with no DVR fee. If I upgrade to the 211 and add the EHD, paying the $40 fee, is there a monthly DVR fee after that or will it be like the 501/508 and is free?

Any other fees I should be aware of in going from a 508 to a 211?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Alsat said:


> I have a question on the EHD on the 211. Currently I have a 508 with no DVR fee. If I upgrade to the 211 and add the EHD, paying the $40 fee, is there a monthly DVR fee after that or will it be like the 501/508 and is free?
> 
> Any other fees I should be aware of in going from a 508 to a 211?
> 
> Thanks.


There's no monthly fee to have an EHD connected to a 211, just the one time $40 fee.

508's and 211's are both $7/month if beyond the first receiver, so there should be no price change


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

[email protected] Network said:


> There's no monthly fee to have an EHD connected to a 211, just the one time $40 fee.
> 
> 508's and 211's are both $7/month if beyond the first receiver, so there should be no price change


So, replacing my one receiver, a 508, with a 211, I should see no change in my bill other than a one time fee of $40 for the EHD?

Thanks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you don't already have HD service, you may need to do some finagling to get Free HD or pay the $10 monthly fee.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Alsat said:


> So, replacing my one receiver, a 508, with a 211, I should see no change in my bill other than a one time fee of $40 for the EHD?
> 
> Thanks.


Correct, they have the same receiver fee



harsh said:


> If you don't already have HD service, you may need to do some finagling to get Free HD or pay the $10 monthly fee.


As harsh mentioned though, getting HD programming (which is not required to have with HD equipment) may require a commitment or something, depending on the account


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

[email protected] Network said:


> Correct, they have the same receiver fee
> 
> As harsh mentioned though, getting HD programming (which is not required to have with HD equipment) may require a commitment or something, depending on the account


Ok, thanks. I guess I won't replace the receiver, since it gains nothing without increased costs for me.


----------

